# Latest Price List



## hyde (Aug 11, 2006)

Processors Price List Updated on 04/08/2006. 

AMD PROCESSORS:- 
Sempron64 2600+ 2100 
Sempron64 2800+ 2400 
Athlon 64 3000+ 3500 
Athlon 64 3200+ 4500 
Athlon 64 3500+ 5000 
Athlon 64 3800+ 6000 
Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 8500 
Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 10500 
Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 11500 
Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 13400 
Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 14500 
AMD FX-62 35000 

INTEL PROCESSORS:- 
Celeron D 2.13Ghz/478/533/256kb/310 2000 
Celeron D 2.66Ghz(LGA 775)533/256kb 2500 
Pentium 4 2.66Ghz(LGA 775)533/1MB/506 4000 
Pentium 4 2.8 Ghz (LGA 775)533/1MB/511 4300 
Pentium 4 3.06Ghz(LGA 775)533/1MB/524 4500 
Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz(LGA 775)800/2MB/630 6500 
Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz(LGA 775)800/2MB/640 7000 
Pentium D 2.66Ghz(LGA 775)533/1X2MB/805 5000 
Pentium D 2.8 Ghz (LGA 775)800/1X2MB/820 6000 
Pentium D 3.0 Ghz (LGA 775)800/2X2MB/930 8000 
Pentium D 3.2 Ghz (LGA 775)800/2X2MB/940 9000 
Pentium D 3.4 Ghz (LGA 775)800/2X2MB/950 10000 
Core 2 Duo E6300/1X2MB/1.86 GHz/1066 MHz 11000 
Core 2 Duo E6400/1X2MB/2.13 GHz/1066 MHz 13000 
Core 2 Duo E6600/2X2MB/2.40 GHz/1066 MHz 17000 
Core 2 Duo E6700/2X2MB/2.66 GHz/1066 MHz 20000 

Motherboards Pricelist updated on 04/08/2006. 

For 64 bit AMD CPU (754) 

Gigabyte GA-8VM800 2200 
ASUS K8V-MX 2500 
ASUS K8V-M ULTRA 2600 
Biostar K8M 800 2300 
ECS 2200 

For 64 bit AMD CPU (939) 

ASUS A8V MX 3100 
ASUS A8N VM 3700 
ASUS A8N VM CSM 4500 
ASUS A8V DLX 5700 
ASUS A8N-E 5500 
ASUS A8N-SLI 6600 
ASUS A8N-SLI DLX 8500 

For INTEL CPU (LGA 775) 

INTEL 915 GAVL 4800 
INTEL 865 GSA 3300 
INTEL D101GGC Radeon 3700 
ASUS P5GPL 3200 
ASUS P5RD1-VM 3000 
Gigabyte 915 3300 
Gigabyte 865 GV 2500 
Gigabyte 865 GMV 2600 

For INTEL CPU (LGA 775) DDR2 

INTEL D102GGC2 Radeon 4400 
INTEL 925 XECV2LK 11500 
INTEL 945 GNTL 6000 
INTEL 945 GNTLR 6600 
INTEL 955 XVKLKR 13700 
INTEL 975 XBX 16600 
ASUS P5GDCV DLX 7600 
ASUS P5RD2 VM 3500 
D-Link 915 DDR2 4500 

HARD DISK DRIVES PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

80 GB SATA 2300 
120 GB SATA 2800 
160 GB SATA 3000 
200 GB SATA 3500 
250 GB SATA 4000 
300 GB SATA 5000 
400 GB SATA 8000 
40 GB (5400 RPM) 1800 
40 GB (7200 RPM) 2000 
80 GB (7200 RPM) 2100 
120 GB (7200 RPM) 2800 
160 GB (7200 RPM) 2900 
200 GB (7200 RPM) 3500 
250 GB (7200 RPM) 3800 
300 GB (7200 RPM) 4600 

RAM PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

400 Mhz DDR:- 
128 MB 600 
256 MB 1300 
512 MB 2400 
1024 MB 4200 

533 Mhz DDR2:- 
256 MB 1400 
512 MB 2700 
1024MB 5200 

GRAPHIC CARDS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

PCI EXPRESS: 
256 MB GF 6200 TC 2600 
256 MB GF 6600 DDR2 5000 
256 MB GF 6600 GT DDR3 8000 
256 MB GF 7300 GS DDR3 4000 
256 MB GF 7300 GT DDR3 6000 
256 MB GF 7600 GS DDR3 7000 
256 MB GF 7600 GT DDR3 11000 
256 MB ATI RADEON X-700 6000 

AGP: 
128 MB GF MX 4000 1750 
256 MB GF FX 5200 2700 
256 MB GF 6200 3300 
512 MB GF 6200 5200 
256 MB GF 6600 DDR2 5400 
128 MB GF 6600 GT DDR3 7200 
256 MB GF 6600 GT DDR3 9100 
256 MB GF 6800 GT DDR3 9900 
128 MB RADEON 9200SE 2100 

MONITERS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

Samsung 15" 591S 3700 
Samsung 17" 793S 4500 
Samsung 17" Flat 793DF 6000 
Samsung 19'' Flat 998 12000 
LG 15" 500G 3700 
LG 17'' 700E 4700 
LG 17"Flat E700SH 6000 
LG 19'' 995e 9000 
Philips 15" 105 3800 
Philips 17" 107 4200 
Philips17" Flat107 5800 
Philips 19" 9500 
Philips 19" Flat 10300 
ViewSonic 17" Flat 6000 
ViewSonic 19" Flat 11000 

LCD/TFT 

L.G 15" 9300 
L.G 17" 11000 
L.G 19" 21500 
Samsung 15 540N 9100 
Samsung 17" 740N 10500 
Samsung 19'' 913N 15000 
Philips 15" 9500 
Philips 17" 11000 
Philips 19" 17000 
ViewSonic 15" 8500 
ViewSonic 17'' 10000 
ViewSonic 19'' 15000 
SONY 17 '' H8-75A 13000 
SONY 19'' H8-95 21000 
ACER 15'' 8800 
ACER 17'' 9800 
ACER 19'' 16000 
HP 17" 13000 

OPTICAL DEVICE PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

CD ROM DRIVE 
52x Sony 660 
52x Samsung 630 
52x LG 620 
52x Liteon 625 

CD WRITERS 
Sony 52x 1120 
LG 52x 1070 
Samsung 52x 1040 
Lite On 52x 1120 

DVD/ ROM - DRIVES 
16 X Samsung 1030 
16 X Sony 1075 
16 X LG 1020 
16 X Lite On 1225 


CD WRITER COMBO 
Sony Combo 1340 
LG Combo 1325 
LiteOn Combo 1325 
Samsung combo 1320 

DVD WRITERS 
Sony 16 x 2000 
Sony Box DRV820A 2390 
Liteon 16x 2200 
Liteon LightScribe 3800 
Samsung 16X 2080 
LG 16X 2140 

SPEAKERS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

CREATIVE SPEAKERS 
Creative SBS-240 440 
Creative SBS 370 1250 
Creative 2.1 1950 
Creative 4.1 2575 
CreativeSBS 5.1 560 2700 
Creative 5.1 4100 
Creative 6.1 6350 
Creative 7.1 7050 
Creative trigue-2.1 3400e 4100 
Travel Sound 200 3050 
Creative SBS VIVIO 60 1975 

ALTECH LANCING SPEAKERS 
AVS-120I 390 
AVS-121I 1150 
AVS 500B 2800 
VL - 251 5.1 4300 
ATP3 2.1 2800 
VS -3151 6200 
Altech Ms-5021 8500 
AVS in Motion 8200 
AVS XT1 for Note book 4700 

JBL SPEAKERS (1YW) 
Jbl DUET 2300 
Jbl Creatre II (2.1) 4800 
Jbl Onstage (for I-pod) 8300 
Jbl Encounter (2.1) 8400 

FRONTECH SPEAKERS 
340 W Frontech 220 
460 W Frontech 310 
880 W Frontech 410 
Frontech 2.1 + FM 1050 
Frontech 4.1 + FM 1400 

SOUND CARDS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
Creative 5.1 1170 
Creative 4ZS 5000 
Creative Audygy NX 6800 
Creative Decoder 9200 
Creative USB Ext. 2950 

GAMING DEVICE PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
Mercury Gamepad 600 
Frontech Joystick JOSH 900 
Frontech Adventure Wheel 1300 
Frontech Voyger Wheel 1550 
Wing man joystic att-3 1000 
Road star stering wheel 1100 
Logitech force feel back wheel 3500 

MODEMS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
56K Internal 260 
Dlink 56K internal 475 
USB Modem 1200 
Dlink 56k Ext. 1500 
DSL MODEMS D-link 1700 
D-link Wireless usb ethernet 2700 

P-4 CABINET PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
Kob-115 Black / White 1350 
Kob-132 Black / White 1350 
KM-84 Black / White 1350 
Frontech P4 ACE 1150 
I-BALL 540 1500 
I-BALL TOWER 1600 
I-BALL CROWN 1625 
I-BALL 441 Black / White 1625 
I-BALL GRABIT 1750 
I-BALL BENZ 1975 
I-BALL WORK HORSE 2400 
Novatech Black / White 1800 
Odyssey white 1050 
Odyssey black 1150 
SuperCom Black 1150 
Umax Black 1150 
Cabinet Fan 70 

TV TUNER/FM CARDS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
TV Tuner 1150 
TV Tuner FM 1125 
TV Tuner Ext. 1030 
Pixel View 1650 
Pixel View FM 1775 
Pinnacle FM 2575 
TV Tuner ext for TFT 2300 
TV Tuner usb 1850 

UPS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 
M-Tech 600 1800 
M-Tech 800 2400 
M-Tech 1KVA 3100 
Wipro 500VA 1690 
Wipro 600VA 2150 
APC 500VA 1995 
APC 650VA 2890 
APC 800VA 4820 
APC 1KVA 7400 
APC 1.5KVA 9900 
APC BATTERY 2820 
APC Battery Extender 250 
APC rechargable telephone 350 
Frontech 600 VA 1650 
UPS Dry Battery 575 

LAPTOPS PRICES UPDATED ON 04/08/2006 

COMPAQ - Presario 
V 5201 TU(Celeron @ 1.46Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 40GB/ Combo/ 15.4"WXGA/ Wi Fi/ 2USB2.0/ DOS) 31990 
V 5202 TU(Celeron @ 1.46Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 60GB/ DVD RW/ 15.4"WXGA/ Wi Fi/ 2USB2.0/ DOS) 35990 
V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVD RW/ 14.1WXGA/ WiFi/ Card Reader/ Bluetooth/IEEE /DOS) 42990 
V 3029 AU(Turion64X2@1.6GHz/ 1GBDDR2/ 100GB/ DVD RW/ 14.1WXGA/ WiFi/ Card Reader/ Bluetooth/IEEE /XPH) 50990 
V 3018 TU(CS M@1.86Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 60GB/ DVD RW/ 14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/Dos) 45990 
V 3035 TU(CD M@1.73Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVD RW/ 14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/XPH) 52990 
B 1822 TX(P M@1.73Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 60GB/ DVDRW/ 12.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XPH) 56990 
B 2816 TX(P M@1.86Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVDRW/ 14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XPH) 59990 
B 1803 TX(P M@2.0Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVDRW/ 12.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XPH) 69990 


HP - Pavilion 
DV2002TU(P CS@1.86Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVDRW/ 14"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XP H) 52990 
DV2025TU(P D@1.73Ghz/ 512DDR2/100GB/ DVDRW/ 14"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE /Webcam/ XPH) 57990 
DV5200TX(PD@1.73Ghz/ 1GBDDR2/ 100GB/ DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XPH) 64990 
DV8216TX(PD@1.66Ghz/ 1GBDDR2/ 2x80GB/ DVDRW/15.4"WXGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi /IEEE / 3USB2.0/ XPH) 79990 

ACER 
TM 2424 (Celeron@1.6Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 40GB/ Combo/ 14.1"WXGA/ WiFi/ NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 30999 
AS 5004 (Turion64@1.8Ghz/ 256DDR/ 60GB/ DVD RW/ 15.4"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 40999 
AS 5502 (P M@1.7Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/ Combo/ 14.1"WXGA/ WiFi / NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 42999 
TM 4152 (P M@1.73Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/ Combo/ 15"XGA/Card Reader/ Bluetooth/ WiFi/ IRDA/56K/ 4USB2.0/ Linux) 46999 
TM 3212 (P M@1.73Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/ DVDRW/ 14.1"WXGA/Card Reader/ WiFi/ IRDA/56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 48999 
TMC202 (P M@1.73Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB/ DVDRW/ 12.1"XGA/Card Reader/ Blutooth/ WiFi/ IRDA/56K/ 3USB2.0/XP Pro) 99999 
Ferrari4002(Turion64@1.6Ghz/ 512DDR/ 80GB/ DVD RW/ 15.4"WXGA/ WiFi / NIC/ IEEE/ 56K/ 4USB2.0/ XP PRO) 99999 
AS 1641(P M@1.6Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/ DVDRW/ 15.4"WXGA/ WiFi / NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 44999 
TM 3242(P D@1.66Ghz/ 256DDR2/ 60GB/ Combo/ 14.1"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ Linux) 52499 
TM 3012(P D@1.66Ghz/ 512DDR2/ 80GB SATA/ DVD RW/ 14.1"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 3USB2.0/ XPP) 84999 

LENOVO - Think Pad 
R 51 SERIES 
2887NQ7(P M@1.7Ghz/ 256DDR/ 40GB/ Combo/ 15"XGA/ WiFi / NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ DOS) 46990 
2887MQ6 (P M@1.7Ghz/ 512DDR/ 60GB/ DVDRW/ 15"XGA/ WiFi / NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ DOS) 54500 
R 52 SERIES 
1860A42 (P M@1.73Ghz/ 256DDR/ 40GB/ Combo/ 15"XGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ XP PRO) - 61500 
1860A33 (P M@1.73Ghz/ 256DDR/ 40GB/ Combo/ 14"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ XP PRO) -65000 

T 43 SERIES 
1871AQ1(P M@1.86Ghz/ 512DDR/ 40GB/ Combo/ 14"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ XP PRO) - 89900 
2668NQ1(P M@2.0Ghz/ 512DDR/ 80GB/ DVDRW/ 14.1"WXGA/ WiFi / Bluetooth/ NIC/ 56K/ 2USB2.0/ XP PRO) - 129900 

COMPAQ - Presario 
SR1930IL (PD@2.8GHZ/ ATI RC410 CHIPSET/ 512DDR2/ 160 SATA/ DVD-RW/ 56K/ 17"CRT/ SPEAKERS/ K.B/ MOUSE) 33990 
SR1138IL (P4@3.06GHZ/ SIS 661 FX CHIPSET/ 256 DDR/ 80GB/ COMBO/1.44 / 56K /17"CRT/SPEAKERS/K.B/MOUSE) 25990


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

good exhausting list

for which city these price are quoted??


----------



## hariharan (Aug 11, 2006)

r these prices authentic and may i plz know from which city is this frm?


----------



## montylee (Aug 11, 2006)

Pretty cool list. Similar hardware list can be hacked at:
*www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/downloadpricelist.asp?file=Pricelist.xls


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 11, 2006)

i browsed and compared the prices , i think that the prices quoted here are too low

for eg. "Athlon 64 3800+ 6000"   i dont think u will b getting AMD 3800 for only 6000 rs


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah
amd x2 3800 will be avail at 7.5K to 8.5k


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

The prices look near accurate. Thanks for this, I can now build up some systems with ease


----------



## vinyas (Aug 13, 2006)

X2 4800+ is not Available in my City...

can somebody Pls Help Me ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 13, 2006)

And pricelist can be obtained for people in and around Chennai (Madras) at *www.deltapage.com

Arun


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 13, 2006)

The prices are quite accurate.
Thanks hyde.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 14, 2006)

nice compilation.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 14, 2006)

thx man.... it ll help in config selecting...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey thanks man, great info for everyone. Now anyone can get the latest price easily.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 14, 2006)

ati x1900xtx price plz


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Friend,thanx for the nice list,I request you to provide price list of OS like Win XP home and pro,Vista and other OS,Thanx in advance.I'm residing in Chennai.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2006)

well guys don't u think we need to format the post for it to look better??


----------



## soham (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey , the Core2Duo E6300 is available in Assam for 8.7 K


----------



## akshayt (Sep 11, 2006)

good work, but your c2d cpu and mb prices are high


----------



## hyde (Sep 13, 2006)

thanx for all the replies


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 13, 2006)

kya baat hai chicha...kaha se chori karra list ??


----------



## Kenu (Sep 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> kya baat hai chicha...kaha se chori karra list ??


you mean this link (source) 


@MODS
*
We should have a sticky thread with just a single post .. n when someone  replies with update price.. .deletes his post n update the sticky thread*

What you say guys

@hyde

Post source next time ok ..


----------



## int86 (Sep 17, 2006)

Gr8 work


----------



## blackleopard92 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenu said:
			
		

> you mean this link (source)
> 
> 
> @MODS
> ...



an excellent idea


----------

